# cant get my bow to aim steady



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Even though you say your drawlength is set correctly, I would suggest taking it down 1/2" and see if this will make you more steady. Without pics of you holding your bow at full draw, it's hard to help. Most of the time, the lack of steadiness is due to a draw length that is a little too long.


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

thanks ill try to post a couple .tell me what u think...


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

since these were taken i went down from 29 inch draw to a 28,5 draw and it helped but still doesnt aim like it should i think


----------



## Waknstak6 (Dec 27, 2008)

your leanin back just a lil, straighten up some, maybe that'll help.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

What is the actual measured let off on your bow? You might try lowering you letoff just a little. This will make you more stable. When you say the bow doesn't "aim" like it should, can you explain in more detail on how and what the bow is doing when at full draw?


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Just for giggles you might try another 1/2" short on the DL, still looks to me your a touch long, Its better to be a 1" too short than a 1/2" to long, Like fletched said to long makes your aim unstable, I am 6' even and have ALWAYS shot a actual 29" DL and this year just started trying new stuff and bought a bow with the actual DL set 28.5" and it held like a rock, 28" is just as good but my arm is bent just a tad more than I like but still shoots awesome


----------



## jimimac (Oct 17, 2010)

Nitroboy said:


> Just for giggles you might try another 1/2" short on the DL, still looks to me your a touch long, Its better to be a 1" too short than a 1/2" to long, Like fletched said to long makes your aim unstable, I am 6' even and have ALWAYS shot a actual 29" DL and this year just started trying new stuff and bought a bow with the actual DL set 28.5" and it held like a rock, 28" is just as good but my arm is bent just a tad more than I like but still shoots awesome


Sounds like me. I've lowered my DL over an inch the last ten years or so. I like how it feels that way. It helps in the woods too with the heavy hunting clothes on.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

It's just my opinion, and i don't claim to be a champion shooter, but i never liked the jaw-bone anchor. How do you keep a consistent anchor? Look's like your using a d-loop, and release. I like the arrow nock in the corner of my mouth. The palm of my hand is laying on my face; with my thumb on my cheeck bone and my fourth finger on my jaw bone. I've shot this way since before the compound bow. I use a trigger finger release these days, but used a thumb release 30 years ago. And i shot with fingers with a recurve before that. To me the corner of the mouth has been the most consistent anchor. With all that said, and using a release, and d loop; i think you are way too long on the draw lenght.


----------



## Rob D (Dec 26, 2009)

Draw length looks a tad bit long still. Might want to take a little of the let off down.So your holding a little more the 80%. I am not as sturdy with 80% let off. I put my a 60% . Good luck.


----------



## 53 year archer (Oct 20, 2010)

the draw looks ok, we teach to have 4 points to check, the peep, the string on the center of the nose not the side akiss botton at the corner of the mouth and the v of the string 3/4 to an inch below the corner of the mouth and maybe you have too much poundage. been shooting for over 50 years but still learning. good luck


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Get your bow arm shoulder down so that it acts more like a support strut. 

Get the tension out of your arms, shoulders and hands and into your back. 

Your bow arm should be at least parallel to the arrow. In the photos above, it's not even close. 

Your DL in the photos doesn't look bad, but it's really impossible to tell from a photo. When you find the exactly right DL it's really a just a matter of a twist or two. No one can judge it from a photo. It's difficult enough for a coach who knows you well to do it in person. 

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

OOPs, Double post 

Fortunately I was able to edit.

AT is acting strange since it came back up.


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

It's not the draw length.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

If you are getting a floating hold your DL could be long. If it is jittery, the DL could be short. If it is just all over the place with lots of tremors you may need more mass weight from stabilizers. Low holding weight with a heavy bow can create a loose sight picture too. Lots of things can be the cause. Need to know what your sight is doing.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Shooting form is different for each person.
We could all "Pick-a Part" your Form/Style to death if we wanted to, but some of the other members are correct in saying that a shorter draw lenght is easier to shoot than a longer one.

_Only thing that stands out to my eye is your basic start position; meaning where your feet are. Your "Style" appears to be more open.
If you were one of my 4-H kids, I would tell you to line your feet up closer to 90 degress so that you stand more parallel to the target.
In other words, your upper left chest is too far open to the left. From the pic, it looks like you are standing 11:00 to the target. You need to be closer to Noon.
Perhasps you do this because you can see through the peep better, or perhasps you were never taught correctly; no offense.
But by shooting this way, you strain you muscles and shorten your sraw lenght in the process. Something to think about_

You mentioned the Trophy Taker wasn't getting out fo the way as fast as you'd like?
That rest should fully raise up within the last 1/2" to full draw. If it lifts too early, it drops too late! Lenghten your lift string.
Also, it should be aprox 4" below the Cable Slide.
You would see inconsistant flight, especially if you shoot vanes.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

If you can't stabilize your sight picture and your pin is floating all around try a different stabilizer.
One's that could help is Smooth Stability, B Stinger, Doinker Dish. If your having contact with
the arrow rest that is another issue or weak spined arrows will cause inconsistent arrow flight.


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

thganks for all the intell.since the pics were taken here i went down 1/2 inch in dl.that helped some.found the bottom cam was slightly out of time.fixed that .the arrow rest was set up right,took it off and threw it in the drawer.ut the main thing i finnally found was my bow hand position.i was on the ball of my thumb.i moved it to the line in my palm(wifey calls it my love line)that runs from my index finger to my wrist and WHAM!!!!the sight picture stopped moving.once again thanks for all yalls help and see yall on the asa tour this coming spring.look out hunter class!!!!!!


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

To me your draw length doesnt look long just that you are letting your bow shoulder move back into your body instead of the shoulder being down. Letting your bow shoulder slip back towards your body gives the appearance of too long of a draw.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

draw looks good im a coach not a wanna be.. form not bad. im looking at bow hand placement. never in same spot in 3 pics.you need free pro help drop me a line mike 66. a video would be nice. ill bet its the bow hand


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

thanks Mike.thats exactly what i found.i was putting a lot of the ball of my thumb on the grip.i run it down the line from my index finger to my wrist and the sight picture steadied up alot.still it seems no matter what i do i cant get my bow shoulder any lower.thanks again.


----------



## sneakyfreak (Feb 23, 2010)

Good to hear you have it figured out as the gaurdian was the one bow I could hold steadier than any other bow.......ever. Have fun shooting.


----------



## damascusdave (Apr 26, 2009)

jasonposs said:


> thanks ill try to post a couple .tell me what u think...


Two suggestions:

Try a clamp on style kisser button
In the bottom pic it looks like you use a wrist sling. It should hang very loosely on your wrist.

DDave


----------



## damascusdave (Apr 26, 2009)

nag said:


> Shooting form is different for each person.
> We could all "Pick-a Part" your Form/Style to death if we wanted to, but some of the other members are correct in saying that a shorter draw lenght is easier to shoot than a longer one.
> 
> _Only thing that stands out to my eye is your basic start position; meaning where your feet are. Your "Style" appears to be more open.
> ...


So what is wrong with shooting from an open stance? I find that shooting with glasses it does very much help me to see through the peep which is a pretty important part of shooting well. You can only shoot as well as you can see.
DDave


----------



## damascusdave (Apr 26, 2009)

nag said:


> Shooting form is different for each person.
> We could all "Pick-a Part" your Form/Style to death if we wanted to, but some of the other members are correct in saying that a shorter draw lenght is easier to shoot than a longer one.
> 
> _Only thing that stands out to my eye is your basic start position; meaning where your feet are. Your "Style" appears to be more open.
> ...


Take a peak at the Ellison and Talukdar final round from the FITA world cup and notice their stances. Talukdar in particular is very open. Brady Ellison is destined to by one of the greatest archers of all time.
DDave


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

I didn't read them all but did anyone mention a shorter axle to axle bow won't be as stable as a long one? Stabilizers aside - unless you want a four footer


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

damascusdave said:


> Take a peak at the Ellison and Talukdar final round from the FITA world cup and notice their stances. Talukdar in particular is very open. Brady Ellison is destined to by one of the greatest archers of all time.
> DDave


You seem to be very insistant on driving the point across that you do not like or prefer an open stance.
If you read, (not skimmed) my reply you would have noticed I started out my response by saying,
" Shooting form is different for each person".

I later said,
"Perhasps you do this because you can see through the peep better, or perhasps you were never taught correctly; no offense. But by shooting this way, you strain you muscles and shorten your draw lenght in the process. Something to think about."

I'm not saying it's my way or the highway. 

Every body is unique and different. What works for me, doesn't work for you.

I believe my explaination and observation of jasonposs was correct. If my memory serves me right, he was complaining about not being able to hold steady. Too long a draw lenght can certainly contribute to this. By shooting with an open stance, it does change ones draw length.
It's great to look at other shooters styles, especially when it's a winning one. But again, what works for one, may not work for another.

It's important for every shooter to take the best from what others have done, and make it their own. :smile:


----------



## shields642 (Nov 1, 2010)

your stand and form is a lot similar to mine try lineing your fingers up in front of your grip, its a personal prefrence thing but if you wrap your fingers most people tend to torque and if you leave your fingers open it will cause the same effect then again it is very different for everybody once you get your form down it really doesnt matter what brand or length ata bow you are shooting it will all feel natural i shoot with mathews pro taffers and they can consistantly shoot spots whther they are shooting a top of the line target bow or a 1980s hunting bow because they have gotten their form down when i started shooting spots i would try one way of shooting 5 to 10 shots and then try another 5to 10 you will slowly notice what feels best for you


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Glad you found the grip issue. Inside the base knuckle, ball as you said, is what I call the "pocket." Bow grip in the pocket it takes but tiny bit of string pressure to keep it there. In the "pocket" the bow ain't going nowhere and I don't care if the bow grip is dripping wet with oil. For me, I set the bow grip in the "pocket," add a bit of string pressure, fingers no longer gripping or touching the bow and then draw. I feel this approaches eliminates torque to a degree right off the bat. It seems right after I found the "sweet no grip" is when I started using a wrist sling - I didn't like my bow going down range. Meaning I wasn't snatching the bow at the shot. Of course, archers are hard headed and it took more than a couple bows going down range before I adopted the wrist sling.

Personally, I don't care for the thumb locking the index finger - this means force and force creates bad things. If anything the index finger barely touching the front of the riser is considered acceptable.


----------



## ItchyBro (Oct 5, 2006)

I have had that same issue off and on for a long time. I have always shot a 29" draw length and my 82nd AB has been the worse about holding steady. The bow came with 28.5" mods for just for jiggles and lack of anything better to do this afternoon I changed the mods to the 28.5s and what a difference it made!!!! It holds still now and I even cranked up the pounds by 3/4 of a turn and didn't have to adjust my sights.


----------



## KidCannon (Nov 3, 2010)

You mentioned you threw the rest in the drawer. Care to sale it :-D


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

i would but i cut the long forks off and made somthin of a drop away lizard tounge when it wasnt getting out of the way.but if you still want it im me and ill practiclly give it to ya.


----------



## Nightimer (Jan 22, 2003)

I will give you my observations as I see them.
You are not giving yourself a firm "base" to shoot from.
Your shoulders are way out of line with your hips.
And I would bet that your weight is on your back foot.
Your bow shoulder is really pulled up to your ear.
I would also venture to say that you are shooting off your arms and not your back.
Your shooting style looks very tense and you wonder why the bow wobbles about.
First thing is to stand upright with shoulders over hips and feet apart roughly in line with shoulders.
When you anchor the bow shoulder should be down and relaxed.
The bow arm should be relaxed.
The bow hand should be relaxed.
And the draw weight should be taken by the back muscles not the arms.
Because the bow weight is on the back the arms can relax.
Simple.


----------



## snowman157 (Nov 16, 2010)

2 things i can think of it you still have trouble and that the DL and/or the draw weight


----------



## NamSpecialist (Aug 5, 2011)

Something my coach and mentor tought me when i was young.... "the lower your poundage, the steadier you can aim. It doesnt matter how fast your arrow gets there, as long as it goes where you aimed"


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

thats right itchy the bow must fit perfect.................


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

i actually finnally figured it out..i sold the junky guadian and got my old 04 ultra tec out of the closet .back to my old rock steady form.lol


----------

